# Visionmax HD-3k LCD Projector



## yankeeyardbird

Hello all. I'm new to the forum and I look forward to hooking up with some of you.
I'm already in need of some help. I can't seem to find anything about the company "Visionmax". I did read an old thread from January, but outside responses from other members about the company were noticeably absent. I would sure appreciate any info from the group.
Yours,
Yankeeyardbird


----------



## mechman

Did you buy a Visionmax projector?


----------



## yankeeyardbird

No, I saw Snowdog's post from January and I stopped dead in my tracks! Now, I'm trying to find supporting information to corroborate Snowdog's experience. 
Regards,
yankeeyardbird


----------



## yankeeyardbird

Hello again.
I just received word that I can now use the features of this forum. Yippee!


----------

